# New to the scene looking for feedback



## rhino83 (Jan 1, 2014)

G'day All

New to the whole kayaking and fishing scene, well have fished but mainly as a kid.

I am looking at buying my first yak and have searched around the internet a lot. But as we all know everything on the internet is somewhat of a sales pitch.

So from finding the forum i would like to ask for anyone's opinions on either of the following. If you have had experience with them, etc.

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/adelaide-cbd/kayaks-paddle/tamar-single-seat-fishing-kayak/1054895598

or

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/seaf...shing-kayak-weight-capacity-150-kg/1064377575

or

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/port...k-new-design-port-vincent-outdoors/1037209923

Trying to keep my price around the $500 mark as it's initial purchase and want to ensure i will get right into it before i spend more money upgrading, etc,

Any advice for a newbie will be appreciated. I am located in South Aus and nowhere near water so this will only get used once a month for now. Who knows a sea change may become priority after getting into one.

I went out on the weekend with a mate and his son. he has two double sit in's and i paddled one by myself with bait and tackle and rods etc. He and his son paddled the other with anchor and burley. Had an absolute ball. Now i need to work out the pros and cons of sit in vs sit on as i was always looking at the sit ons until know. Any advice there would be appreciated also.

Cheers everybody and keep up the good work in this ever growing community. Look forward to contributing more as time goes on and i am set up.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Rhino, welcome mate. Every man and his dog seems to be flogging Chinese made kayaks (under many different names I might add) at the moment, and to my mind there's absolutely nothing wrong with them. They look fairly well made, are extremely good value for what they are (having all the bells and whistles), and from what I've heard most who have them are happy with the purchase. That said I think it would be wise to check them out before parting with your money, which could prove difficult considering most are sold sight unseen via the internet. If you have a local kayak shop make sure you visit them as many of these guys also sell these cheapies. Good luck with it all and hope you get on the water soon.


----------

